# Arachnophobia



## Heather (Aug 24, 2006)

Normally, I am not bothered by spiders. However, I am currently residing in my mother's finished basement apartment and, I'm afraid I've infringed on someone else's territory. At first, it was just a stray spider that I found when I stripped the bed the other day. I let those little ones be, maybe they'll do some good for my plants, ya know? But then, this morning, a big fat red spider ran across the floor. It looked evil, so it got squashed. Shortly thereafter, I saw two little babies crawling up the wall next to my bed. Then two others, upon closer inspection. 

Then, just now, I pulled out the extra bed I'm taking when I move out next week to make sure it was clean and everything. No spiders there. Thank goodness.  

However, when I went in the other room to dust off the headboard, I noticed this. It is roughly the size of one of my humidity trays.






For comparison:





My roomate:
(I think she just ate the cat...)





Would anyone like to start a poll on how many days it will be before I wake up completely encased in webbing? I am having serious "creature double-feature" flashbacks. Shiver.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 24, 2006)

I really think the best option is to just give up and submit to your new arachnid overlords.


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2006)

Lien thinks I should attempt to re-locate her outdoors. 
I'm not exactly sure how to handle that but it would probably be better for both of us.


----------



## lienluu (Aug 24, 2006)

ARGHHH i have never seen a spider here and then today, i got a package of plants and when i opened the box, there was a little spider in there. no biggie, i just left her and thought i'd take her out with the box. Then JUST now i saw it ON MY BED!!!


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome to my world...


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 24, 2006)

Lien, did the spider come in the package I sent you? I hope so!


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Lien, did the spider come in the package I sent you? I hope so!



Oooh, I am supposed to ship Lien some pots....Hrmmm.....:evil:


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 24, 2006)

Lien, I think it's karma for that package you sent me that time that contained a millipede. Or was it a centipede? Which ones are poisonous? 

In any case, I think you all need to invest in a case of Raid. Insects must die.


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2006)

Spiders are our friends.


----------



## cdub (Aug 24, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> In any case, I think you all need to invest in a case of Raid. Insects must die.


I'm surprised Zach hasn't chimed in with "spiders and centipedes aren't insects." oke: 

PS - I'm just joshin' with ya Zach, please don't send me any arthropods.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, they are all bugs. And if they come within five feet of me they die. If I walk up on them, they sometimes get to live. But make a move towards me and it's on!


----------

